# Alte Update löschen?



## Max6466 (28 November 2006)

Da ich (noch) kein all zu großer Crack bin im PC-Bereich und sich mein Wissen aber erweitern soll, habe ich mich nun hier angemeldet. Ich denke dieses Forum wird eine Bereicherung sein. 
In der Hoffnung das mir hier jemand helfen kann, möchte ich doch auch gleich meine erste Frage stellen. 
Kann man die alten bzw. die vorangegangenen Sicherheitsupdates von Microsoft vom PC entfernen wenn man die aktuellen Updates auf dem Rechner hat? Weil ich habe mittlerweile eine ganze Latte an vergangenen (alte) Updates, das ich die gerne löschen würde, wenn das keine weiteren Konsequenzen für mein PC hat. 
Ich danke schon mal im vorraus für alle die vielen Antworten hier.


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Alte Update löschen?*

Wenn alles rund läuft und Du keines der Updates deinstallieren willst dann kannst Du die Sicherheitskopien löschen.
Ich vermute mal Du meinst die, die im Windows-Verzeichnis liegen.


----------



## Max6466 (28 November 2006)

*AW: Alte Update löschen?*

Ich meine die Sicherheitsupdates die monatlich von Microsoft rausgebaracht werden. Eben die alten von den Monaten zuvor. Ob man die löschen kann, wenn man das aktuelle Update auf dem PC im Betriebssystem installiert hat? Oder anders gefragt, sind in den neuen Updates die alten relevanten Verbesserungen mit vorhanden, so das man die alten Updates deinstallieren kann? Leider weiß ich mich da jetzt nicht besser auszudrücken. Mit dem was Du mir als Antwort geschrieben hast, wirft das nur wieder neue Fragen auf.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 November 2006)

*AW: Alte Update löschen?*

Nach meinen Erfahrungen können Ordner mit Namen $WINDIR\$NtUninstallKB??????? ($WINDIR ist das Windows-Verzeichnis, die Fragezeichen die entsprechende Nummer aus der MS Knowledge-Base) gefahrlos gelöscht werden, solange die Uninstall-Funktion nicht mehr benötigt wird sein muss. Der Konsistenz halber kann man auch noch den zugehörigen Registry-Uninstall-Schlüssel löschen, damit die Option zum De-Installieren überhaupt nicht mehr angeboten wird (Standard-Disclaimer zum Herumfummeln in der Registry an dieser Stelle: kann den Computer komplett zerschiessen). Dieser ist:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\KB???????

BTW, da ohne könnte ich meinen Laptop mit 5GB Windows-Partition unter XP nicht sinnvoll betreiben, da zwischenzeitlich diese Uninstall-Daten über 1,5 GB gefressen haben (nachdem ich den Rechner von einer Ur-XP Version nach Neuinstallation auf einen aktuellen Stand gebracht hatte).


----------



## Max6466 (28 November 2006)

*AW: Alte Update löschen?*

Also sind in den aktuellen Sicherheitsupdates (KB.......) auch immer die vorangegangenen Sicherheiten mit eingebaut? Kann bzw. darf ich das so verstehen?
Danke! 
:-D


----------



## Unregistriert (29 November 2006)

*AW: Alte Update löschen?*

Updates die die vorhergehende Updates einschliessen nennt MS kumulativ, und das sind nicht viele. Jedes Update installiert man aber nur 1x, und dann höchstens nach dem nächsten Aufsetzen des Systems. Die im Systemordner gespeicherte Kopie kann man entfernen, wenn man sicher ist, dass man das Update nicht mehr deinstallieren will und man unbedingt Festplattenplatz benötigt Ich hoffe das beseitigt alle Unklarheiten...


----------



## BenTigger (29 November 2006)

*AW: Alte Update löschen?*

@Max

Ich habe das alles gelöscht und mein System läuft noch.....
Falls es das ist, was du genauer wissen wolltest...


----------

